# ICS System, Any Good?



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

It's not worth paying more than a normal binding system.


----------



## KIKNIT (May 19, 2008)

No, the simple fact that you have to commit yourself to a singular brand is retarded.

And if thats not enough, I snapped two est bolts within one month, whilst riding. I was lucky to walk away, you cant have gear doing that to you on big park jumps...


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

KIKNIT said:


> No, the simple fact that you have to commit yourself to a singular brand is retarded.
> 
> And if thats not enough, I snapped two est bolts within one month, whilst riding. I was lucky to walk away, you cant have gear doing that to you on big park jumps...


ICS isnt that bad, but its not worth paying more for them.
the ICS is more adjusteble, fact. it sucks there arnt alot of bindings for it though


----------



## Mosquitobug (Dec 29, 2008)

It seems to me that having two mounting points potentially creates a pivot point on the board. I understand the binding is flat against the top of the board, but under heavy stress, when rocking back and forth, it seems that having at least three mounting points would do more to prevent any movement.

On the other hand, it doesnt ever seem to be an issue with wakeboards. Although Im not sure they take nearly the pressures/load of a snowboard.

I wonder if this will become a more common system industry-wide, or has Burton set this up to remain proprietary? Lack of options is too limiting for me. I love my '08 Burton Supermodel, and was disappointed that it was only available as ICS in 2009.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Mosquitobug said:


> It seems to me that having two mounting points potentially creates a pivot point on the board. I understand the binding is flat against the top of the board, but under heavy stress, when rocking back and forth, it seems that having at least three mounting points would do more to prevent any movement.
> 
> On the other hand, it doesnt ever seem to be an issue with wakeboards. Although Im not sure they take nearly the pressures/load of a snowboard.
> 
> I wonder if this will become a more common system industry-wide, or has Burton set this up to remain proprietary? Lack of options is too limiting for me. I love my '08 Burton Supermodel, and was disappointed that it was only available as ICS in 2009.


The pivot points are the biggest problem that I have seen with that system. It creates groves in the binding that make it perma pivot, no matter how hard you tighten them down. Seems to take about 20-30days of solid riding to get this to happen. The only reason Burton came up with ICS is because their craptacular 3d system patent has run out. Instead of getting with the program Burton decided it's better to make a system that only work with their products or forces other companies to liscense it.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

KIKNIT said:


> No, the simple fact that you have to commit yourself to a singular brand is retarded.


I agree

10char


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll put it this way... When i'm bombing down a hill or hitting a 20+ foot booter i want more than 2 screws holding my foot into place. 

Burton's "innovations" have only been to fill their wallets by making you stick to their product. Many other companies have real innovations that actually improve riding such as bataleon, never summer, and lib tech. All those companies are creating boards with new tech to make snowboarding more fun. 

Burton seems to make boards with "new and improved" binding inserts. Last time i checked have 2, 3, or 4 screws attaching my bindings did not help me progress in the way actual innovations do.

Don't get me wrong though burton still makes some quality stuff, just most of the time they charge about 3 times more than they should for it.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

not worth it. it just makes u buy more burton thats all, and all pros seem to be outweighed by price and pivoting and not being to be able to use em on ne other board or ne other bindings


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

I think it's awesome. I'v had to tighten the bolts one time this whole season, one time!! Its real easy to configure and the bindings can have more cushion on footbeds. I like it. Only thing is, now i need new bindings if i buy a new board. Still worth it though imo


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

I have the ICS three boards and never had the bolts loosen up- stop being a woman and just crank them down for christsake. I think it's better than anything out there by far. You can slide and turn the bindings wherever you want without messing with all those bolts everytime. The best thing is being right on the board without the base plate. Maybe it's not for everyone but I'll never go back to base plates.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You're missing the point. It's not that bolts are loosening up. It's that the connection point the bolts go through gets grooved out. Therefore your binder starts to shift, no matter how hard you tighten them down. This is because the design for the interface *SUCKS*.

I've seen this from three different people. Some people are sticking with it, and others are not. If Burton actually takes the criticism and fixes the issue, they might have something there. I suppose. I was seriously underwhelmed with ICS, and I did not experience the rocking issue either. That should happen when you are taking it for a demo day though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok I own a Burton Custom X and an X8. The Custom X 158 has probably 20 or more days on the slopes and I have yet had to tighten the bolts, never had em move one mm on me. I tagged teamed the ICS with EST Triads they broke about 15 days into the season, one of the ratchet screws came out and the toe strap came flyin off other than that. Really IMHO I like em, for me it's the being able to position them where ever I want and tweak it. Also I love burton products, ya flame me but I do, personal choice. ( Although I got a skate Banana lined up)!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> It's that the connection point the bolts go through gets grooved out. Therefore your binder starts to shift, no matter how hard you tighten them down. This is because the design for the interface *SUCKS*.


Yup that's my only concern


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> You're missing the point. It's not that bolts are loosening up. It's that the connection point the bolts go through gets grooved out. Therefore your binder starts to shift, no matter how hard you tighten them down. This is because the design for the interface *SUCKS*.


OK, I lost you with "connection point" and "grooved out". But I have a Hero, Jussi and X8 and have about 45 full days between the three and nothing has ever moved. If it did I'd be like "what the hell is this" and send it back to Burton. I broke the nose off my first Jussi on a booter and they had a new one at my house four days later. I use a pair of Cartel gmp est's and the only problem with those are that I can never seem to get my boot all the way back in the binding so I have to keep tightening them up about half way down the mt. Same thing happens with my regular Co2's- that's life.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

damn bro you got alot of money on your hands to be handling all this high-end burton gear : p


But yeah I wonder if Burton will stick with the ICS, seems like they've really invested it into all their top boards. I Think the idea of being right on the board seems pretty cool, but if your rockin a slightly longer boot wont it make it easier for your toe/heel to drag since its closer? or am I not visualizing it correctly in my minds eye?


----------



## SnowProRick (Jan 13, 2009)

I would rather have 2 screws that are on the outside of my feet than 3 or 4 under my feet. I have been using ICS boards for the past 2 years and I have had no issues and love the adjustability. I can also feel a slight difference in how the boards ride, but it isn't huge.

--rick


----------



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

its awesome that you can have such great adjustability, but honestly, once i set up my board, its good for the whole season pretty much. i never adjust it again


----------



## SnowProRick (Jan 13, 2009)

baldy said:


> its awesome that you can have such great adjustability, but honestly, once i set up my board, its good for the whole season pretty much. i never adjust it again


That is generally the same with me. This year I did play with my setback on my Custom X (mainly because I could). But I can get the exact width and setback that I want, not what the inserts force me to have. I used to have to be centered on my board to have a 24" wide stance. That is no longer the case. After trying a few options, I am about a half inch back (right in between centered and the reference of 1" back.

--rick
SnowProfessor.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

I've been riding the Custom X w/ the ICS setup for the last couple of months. You can use whatever bindings you want since it comes with an adapter plate, so you're not exactly locked in to one specific brand like people are saying. If you buy one of the EST bindings, then you'd be stuck since I don't think those are interchangeable, I could be wrong though.

Overall I'm happy with it. I haven't had the bolts loosen up on me and I feel just as secure as my old setup (three screws). I agree that it's a new gimmick that Burton has created to push more sales and to get you to stick w/ their brands, but it does function really well.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

gsxr_mike said:


> I've been riding the Custom X w/ the ICS setup for the last couple of months. You can use whatever bindings you want since it comes with an adapter plate, so you're not exactly locked in to one specific brand like people are saying. If you buy one of the EST bindings, then you'd be stuck since I don't think those are interchangeable, I could be wrong though.
> 
> Overall I'm happy with it. I haven't had the bolts loosen up on me and I feel just as secure as my old setup (three screws). I agree that it's a new gimmick that Burton has created to push more sales and to get you to stick w/ their brands, but it does function really well.


even though they give you the adapter plate, it doesnt work with all
bindings. i do know that the adapter plates that came with my buddy's
uninc dont fit the 390s hes got.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

gsxr_mike said:


> I've been riding the Custom X w/ the ICS setup for the last couple of months. You can use whatever bindings you want since it comes with an adapter plate, so you're not exactly locked in to one specific brand like people are saying. If you buy one of the EST bindings, then you'd be stuck since I don't think those are interchangeable, I could be wrong though.
> 
> Overall I'm happy with it. I haven't had the bolts loosen up on me and I feel just as secure as my old setup (three screws). I agree that it's a new gimmick that Burton has created to push more sales and to get you to stick w/ their brands, but it does function really well.


This.

Troof.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

gsxr_mike said:


> I've been riding the Custom X w/ the ICS setup for the last couple of months. You can use whatever bindings you want since it comes with an adapter plate, so you're not exactly locked in to one specific brand like people are saying. If you buy one of the EST bindings, then you'd be stuck since I don't think those are interchangeable, I could be wrong though.
> 
> Overall I'm happy with it. I haven't had the bolts loosen up on me and I feel just as secure as my old setup (three screws). I agree that it's a new gimmick that Burton has created to push more sales and to get you to stick w/ their brands, but it does function really well.


So if it works, and it does, how is it a gimmick? A gimmick is something useless or it doesn't work at all. Burton is way ahead of the game on this one. It won't be long before you see all the comps having some kind of slot system on their boards.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

way ahead like when forum did it already


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

legallyillegal said:


> way ahead like when forum did it already


I was thinking the same thing. It didn't really take off then. The only reason it'll stick around is because Big B has a lot of money staked on this one. Overall, it's not Burton being way ahead, but something like 5 years behind.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

KIKNIT said:


> No, the simple fact that you have to commit yourself to a singular brand is retarded.
> 
> And if thats not enough, I snapped two est bolts within one month, whilst riding. I was lucky to walk away, you cant have gear doing that to you on big park jumps...


exactly 
note that almost all pro riders like shaun white and kevin pearce all ride the burton 3D setup
the ICS system is great for cruzin around and for the realllly picky rider
plus its about 50 bucks more for the ICS
im gettin a new board after nxt season and if i get a burton board im gettin the classic 3D setup
so much nicer


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

Most of them I see these days are ICS and I will never buy an ICS board as long as they force you to buy Burton bindings. I do like the looks of a couple of the new boards though...

Anyone know what percentage of Burton boards are non-ICS? for 2010 as well?


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

my bindings slip around when i'm doing freeriding only. it's most likely due to the plastic washers I have on the screws. I asked for a metal replacement. Hope those work well.


----------



## SnowProRick (Jan 13, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> I was thinking the same thing. It didn't really take off then. The only reason it'll stick around is because Big B has a lot of money staked on this one. Overall, it's not Burton being way ahead, but something like 5 years behind.


Forum now has ICS for 2010 (as they are owned by Burton).

--rick


----------

